#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Vexo Oraculum and Astrum Oraculum

## Gazeeboh

enough is enough

----------


## isis

cool very cool.....

----------


## Lady Dunsany

They are beautiful. I am surprised you do not put them on buy, sell and trade.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Glad you both like them. I was going to put them there, but, I don't know how to sell this stuff. Let me know how it goes if either of you use it.

----------

